# Visita ao Poceirão II



## Vince (21 Nov 2008 às 19:49)

O Daniel, André e o Gil vão daqui a bocado ao Poceirão, e abro esta sondagem para indicarem a temperatura que eles vão medir exactamente às 22:00


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

Fica o Palpite: *6,9ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (21 Nov 2008 às 20:01)

ai uns 4.9ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2008 às 20:10)

Também escolhi o intervalo >=6ºC e <7 ºC.


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

>=5ºC e <6 ºC


----------



## storm (21 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

>=4ºC e <5 ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2008 às 20:34)

Cá vai! *7,5ºC*


----------



## filipept (21 Nov 2008 às 21:28)

Eu votei entre 8 e 9 mas devia ter votado mais de 9. Hoje está uma noite particularmente quente, com vento moderado, pelo menos por aqui.

É mesmo um palpite, pois desconheço o local


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

6.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

>=9 ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 00:17)

Brevemente o segredo será desvendado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 00:36)

João Dias disse:


> 6.2ºC



Os nossos registos:


21:00h: *7,4 ºC*
22:00h: *6,2 ºC*

---

22:30h: *4,2 ºC*
22:45h: *4,0 ºC*


*Nota:* Os dois primeiros registos, o das 21 e o das 22h, respectivamente, foram feitos no centro urbano do Poceirão, enquanto carros passavam, no meio de uma rua com imensos candeeiros ligados e árvores a obstruir a circulação de ar, por isso estão ligeiramente acima da realidade, apesar de nunca ter estado vento nenhum.
Depois mudámo-nos para um extremo da freguesia, ao lado de um descampado e lá permanecemos, onde a temperatura desceu abruptamente.
Por isso, mesmo sabendo que os *6,2 ºC* medidos às 22h estão ligeiramente acima da realidade, vamos admiti-los como correctos pois foi a única forma como pudemos medi-los.
Por isso, parabéns ao *João Dias*, que acertou em cheio na temperatura medida às 22h. 

Só conseguimos permanecer no local até às 22:45h, altura em que chegámos aos *4,0 ºC*. 
A essa hora chegou a GNR que nos veio interrogar de caçadeira na mão e perguntar o que ali estávamos a fazer (explicaremos a história posteriormente) e por isso não foi possível fazer a medição das 23h (já que estiveram a inspeccionar o sensor da Oregon e ele aqueceu), mas pelo ritmo de descida, certamente teríamos uns *3,8 ºC* às 23h se lá tivéssemos ficado. 



Algumas estações às 23h, 15 minutos depois das nossas medições:








* A cruz azul simboliza onde sita o Poceirão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 00:45)

Temperaturas em algumas estações amadoras de Lisboa às 22:45h, hora de saída do Poceirão:


_POCEIRÃO:_ *4,0 ºC*

Moita: *8,5 ºC*
Mira Sintra: *12,9 ºC*
Oeiras: *13,5 ºC*
Queluz: *13,7 ºC*
Portela: *13,8 ºC*


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2008 às 00:47)

Eu não consegui votar a tempo, mas também teria apostado nos 6ºC 

Os 4º registados posteriormente parecem-me perfeitamente credíveis, sem dúvida um local com potencial. Quero ver a história da GNR


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 01:27)

Bem... foi tempo bem passado!

Quanto à História da GNR... Foi decerto alguém que não se sentiu seguro com a presença de Meteoloucos!

Deixo uma sequência de Fotografias, desde a hora de chegada (Não foi ás 14:51, mas sim pelas 20:45)...






... Até à hora em que a GNR chegou... precisamente no momento em que tinhamos 4,0ºC!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 01:35)

Segundo o IM, às 23h estavam *4,7 ºC* na estação meteorológica de Bragança.
A estação do *Fil*, às 22:45h, hora em que saímos do Poceirão, marcava *5,4 ºC*.

Pelo Poceirão e a essa hora tinhamos já *4,0 ºC*; é caso para dizer *GOOD BYE, BRAGANÇA !*


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2008 às 01:56)

A essa hora já se registavam temperaturas negativas na cidade, o meu bairro é quase de certeza o local mais quente da cidade neste tipo de situações, e a estação do IM tarda muito em iniciar a queda da temperatura e está no alto de um monte, mas às 00h já ultrapassou Coruche que pelos vistos estancou. De qualquer maneira, isso não retira mérito ao Poceirão que a essa hora estava uns bons graus abaixo das Penhas Douradas por exemplo


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 02:11)

Mais um momento bem passado na companhia de pessoal louco por meteorologia.
E quando digo louco, é louco mesmo!
Só isso explica o facto de me terem tirado de casa para me meter no transito do IC19 à hora de ponta para buscar o *Gilmet*, a seguir, transito na 2ªcircular para chegar a Moscavide, e por fim as rectas até ao Poceirão. Essas felizmente sem transito. E tudo isto para que motivo: Medir a temperatura no Poceirão!

É claro que as loucuras estavam ainda a começar.
Primeiro fomos para um lugar descampado, que à partida era seguro, mas que rapidamente se revelou um ponto de referência para alguns carros que também ali surgiam naquele deserto de nada.
Depois, num segundo local, mesmo no meio do Poceirão (lugar onde registámos a temperatura às 22h), ainda tivemos de a explicar a um casal de meia idade, não fossem eles chamar a policia, o porquê de estarmos ali perto da sua casa, de carro parado e com sensores "estranhos" em cima do carro. Eles até acharam piada.

E por fim, num terceiro spot, que supostamente era o mais seguro por termos casas relativamente perto, e por ser um lugar completamente descampado e com poucas influências da urbanização, fomos abordados pela GNR.

É verdade, estávamos nós, já nem sei a fazer o quê (a cantar qualquer coisa, penso eu), mas sossegados dentro do carro, quando vem um carro da policia que pára de frente para nós e com os máximos ligados.
Eis que rapidamente saem dois policias de caçadeira na mão e se dirigem para nós como se criminosos fossemos!
Como não tínhamos nada a esconder, agimos "com naturalidade" e explicámos a situação. "_Somos estudantes da faculdade de ciências de Lisboa e estamos a fazer um estudo de amplitude térmica que compara a zona de Lisboa com a Margem Sul._" Felizmente que tinha o cartão estudante comigo.
Ainda assim quiseram revistar a mala do carro que estava completamente vazia, certificaram-se que o BI e o cartão estudante não eram falsos, enfim... E tudo com cara de mauzões.

Mas pronto, no fim, acabaram por ser simpáticos e até sorriram com a situação.

Deixaram-nos um aviso que acho importante partilhar convosco:

_"Para a próxima contactem o posto de policia mais próximo e informem as autoridades do que estão a fazer. Numa terra pequena as pessoas sentem medo. E sorte tiveram vocês, que vos podiam ter dado um tiro."_

Foram mais ou menos estas as palavras do senhor policia!


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 02:18)

Ah! Apesar das fotografias e dos valores da temperatura já terem sido postados, fica aqui a confirmação sensorial da temperatura: *Estava mesmo frio!*
Fez-me lembrar a terra dos meus pais.
O frio, o cheiro a lareira, enfim... 

Uma noite bem passada.

Da próxima vez a ver se vamos à Praia da Rainha!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 10:13)

AnDré disse:


> Da próxima vez a ver se vamos à Praia da Rainha!



Esse deverá ser o nosso próximo destino.


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2008 às 11:22)

Parabéns. 
O que há de comum entre uma serie de estações e o Poceirão é que elas estão todas a muito baixa altitude na bacia Tejo-Sado (provavelmente 20/30m) propicia a estes arrefecimentos nocturnos em noites de céu limpo no Inverno. O hotspot na Moita está a meio caminho, já terá mais vento e influência atlântica e da água do estuário do que zonas mais para o interior da bacia.







PS: Quanto à polícia, bem, estão a fazer o trabalho deles, alguém os deve ter informado que andava um carro estranho às voltas pela terra. Obviamente desde que não fossem mal educados ou com exibição excessiva de autoridade. Mas como as coisas andam hoje em dia andam, há que desculpar um ou outro excesso, desde que não muito exagerado.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Nov 2008 às 20:13)

Mais uma excelente iniciativa .

Parabéns


----------



## mocha (22 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

para a proxima venham me buscar tb quero ir ao poçeirão


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2008 às 10:19)

Excelente trabalho efectuado! Parabéns


----------



## jpmartins (24 Nov 2008 às 10:32)

Bom trabalho


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2008 às 13:08)

Acertei em cheio


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 13:39)

João Dias disse:


> Acertei em cheio



Parabéns, isso é que foi pontaria !


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 12:27)

Desde já os meus parabéns pela iniciativa quanto ao acto da gnr e normal também já aconteceu comigo estava eu no cabeço de montachique a fazer um concurso de radio CB e a fazer uns registos de temperaturas e vento em loures as 3h00 da manha quando apareceu um carro da guarda florestal foi um pandemónio tive mostrar as licenças de radioamador CB mesmo dizendo e identificando-me como pertencente a uma força de segurança ainda tive que mostrar os documentos de uma cadela que tem 7kg só não me revistarão o carro porque perguntei pelo mandato de busca a viatura ali eles virão que eu estava dentro do assunto e depois de me identificar la foram embora dizendo que naquele local se fazia trafico de droga e armas e que tinham visto por cameras  um jipe com varias antenas e aparelhos de origem desconhecida por isso e que foram ao local, também lhes disse se eu tivesse em apuros se calhar não aparecia la ninguém nem mesmo as cameras filmavam se e que elas mesmo existem.
Não acredito que ia só um carro com 2 agentes ter com traficantes axo que passarão ali de rotina por ser uma zona onde estão alguns repetidores de empresas e decidiram vir chatear um abraço a todos


----------

